
Ice-T says he almost shot an Amazon delivery driver 'creeping up to my crib' - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_23434a5db8480f34272300e949ac4ee5
======
ggambetta
> "Just regular people workin," Ice-T wrote. "I ain't mad at them. Just sayin.
> That ... ain't safe."

You know what else "ain't safe", Ice-T? Defaulting to shooting people you
don't recognize!

~~~
gregkerzhner
His reality is not one that (at least I) can understand living a safe and
comfortable life in the suburbs. He was associated with crime, gangs, and fame
throughout his life. It may be that he is more defensive because he has had
(or currently has) people trying to come and kill him. That being said, if I
ever need to put a hit out on Ice-T, I will make sure I am wearing an Amazon
vest.

~~~
nickpsecurity
We slept near a shotgun in the hood and murder capital I lived in. North
Memphis, TN. People would try to steal stuff out the car in the middle of
night. You could get jacked on the street, too, so better carry weapons. That
said, our default reaction to people coming near our house was to watch them
(where they saw us watching them), say hello if they're passing by, ask who
they were if they approached, and merely be prepared to act if we had to. Most
people that approached were harmless: asking about something (esp directions),
trying to bum money off us, sell to us, etc.

Ice-T's reaction sounds like it has something to do with him or the culture of
wherever he's from. Gangs like you said with their "it's the jungle mindset."
They default to and embrace violence in many situations where it's
unnecessary. They push thug culture in Memphis, too, but most people avoid
violence where possible. Probably why it went down at some point despite lots
of folks having a hard time finding work. I don't know current numbers,
though, since I live outside Memphis now.

"That being said, if I ever need to put a hit out on Ice-T, I will make sure I
am wearing an Amazon vest."

Exactly! Someone from his background should know you have to watch
_everybody_. What symbols or colors they wear don't prove a thing about how
good they are. They sometimes might tell you how bad they are, though.

------
lallysingh
> ... Dave Clark, the company's senior vice president of worldwide operations.
> > > "Just saying... thanks for the suggestion. We MF'ing love you and our
> drivers," Clark wrote.

I was surprised at that part.

~~~
mavsman
Ya is that real? It either sounds like a parody or an out of touch exec trying
to sound in touch.

~~~
mrkstu
Same reaction- really trying much to hard to sound cool.

------
dontbenebby
Good thing he didn't, because even in conservative states merely trespassing
isn't enough to allow you to use deadly force. Some states allow you to defend
property (shoot someone stealing), or to shoot someone who when told to leave
refuses, but nowhere in America can you shoot someone dead simply for crossing
your property line.

~~~
xfitm3
The law gives property owners the right to defend themselves with a reasonable
response. That means any force used against a trespasser must usually be
proportionate to harm that is reasonably perceived.

For example, Florida lets you open fire on someone forcibly trying to enter
your dwelling -- including your attached porch -- but not the rest of your
property (such as a yard).

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>including your attached porch

The fact that that's called out specifically tells me someone probably spent
tens of thousands of dollars on lawyer's fees to get this little tidbit that
most would consider obvious hammered out in case law.

------
jsiepkes
I don't think the problem here is delivery people not being easily
identifiable as friendly targets....

Seriously in what kind of world do you live if you even vaguely think you need
to shoot at everyone in the vicinity of your house who you can't identify?

~~~
ASalazarMX
We are used to see sleeping babies as innocent, but if we approached
carelessly to their cribs and scared them, and they were armed, they would
shoot at us too.

------
kstenerud
I don't get it... Why would your default impulse when an unknown person
approaches your house be to shoot them?

~~~
daveFNbuck
There's a good chance Ice-T was just made uncomfortable by the stranger
approaching his house and used an attention-grabbing way to express it
publicly. He may have also felt that this was the sort of thing that would
boost his public persona.

~~~
kstenerud
I... just... I mean...

I'm not American, so it's difficult to wrap my head around either of these
concepts.

~~~
WalterGR
_I 'm not American, so it's difficult to wrap my head around either of these
concepts._

Which concept confuses you?

That a person could find the behavior of someone on their property suspicious,
or an entertainer exaggerating something to enhance their public image?

~~~
kstenerud
That talking of gunning a stranger down in front of your house is something
that even COULD enhance your public image.

~~~
parrellel
When your fame stems from songs like "Cop Killer" and being a major influencer
and originator of gangsta rap, it can.

------
sxp62000
He was joking. He probably got startled.

------
sundvor
"Only in America", as my friends say.

------
Dirlewanger
He brings up a good point. How can one reliably distinguish between an Amazon
drone on-the-clock and some moron's amateur drone snooping around peoples'
yards? There just isn't a way right now, and I don't see a better way any time
soon. Any way of identification from the ground will most likely add weight,
and more weight == higher cost to fly.

~~~
gppk
What's the problem here? If a drone is flying around you're not exactly
allowed to interfere with it anyway?

If it's a drone that crashes or causes an issue, then presumably the Amazon
drones will be tracked/registered and hobbyists wil llikely have to be
conforming to their local laws wrt registration

~~~
dontbenebby
>What's the problem here? If a drone is flying around you're not exactly
allowed to interfere with it anyway?

Why do drones get more protection than people? If a person trespasses on my
property and makes me fear for my life I can use force if I'm in a stand your
ground state.

A drone may contain bombs or weapons, and a drone that crashes down on you can
kill you[1]. It's already violating the law via trespassing, and I'd be
willing to bet a _thing_ will get less protection than a living being from a
judge.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/06/nyregion/remote-
controlle...](https://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/06/nyregion/remote-controlled-
copter-fatally-strikes-pilot-at-park.html)

~~~
cronix
The difference is the drone isn't "on" your property, so technically not
"trespassing," unless it lands. Airspace (from the top of your grass on up) is
controlled by the FAA and it's a federal crime to interfere with an aircraft
of any type. You don't own the air, only real property.

~~~
parrellel
And yet Robert Duvall lost his case when an angry neighbor shot down hos
trespassing drone. No federal charges there.

------
battletested
> Amazon Help promised to "be in touch soon" and thanked Ice-T for his
> feedback.

So, Amazon does respond to customers questions, I mean apparently when you're
rich and famous..

I am banned for life because I tried to buy something when my credit-card was
on its limit without me knowing it. It was a non-issue as I monthly settle any
credit-card debt outstanding. But no Amazon for me anymore, no customer
support nothing, banned for life, amazing company.

